# Anyone catching crappie on escambia...I'm ready to go try!



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Not seeing much on fresh water report and was curious if anyone out there had any crappie updates on Escambia river.I'm ready to go trymy luck.I figure between the redfish,bluegill,and crappie I'll be entertained throughout the winter months!


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*I thought about going Tuesday or Wednesday. Gonna put in at Kyser or Sandy depending on the river level. Hope their bitting...*


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

this cool snap aught to have them biting. Just get you some crappie minnows and find some tree stumps near some deep water. I find that using bobber stoppers works best for me so i can get down to about 2- 3ft off bottom. My best luck has been in water over 12 feet deep.

Good luck and if you catch to many share with others it makes your next trip even better.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys. I have been fishing for crappie on the Alabama River for a few years and been successful but want to try them a little closer to home. As soon as my boat is out of the shop I'll be going to drown a few minnows. I hope to have something to report...with pics.:takephoto Let me know how you do patriot!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey thanks for the tips crappie1962:bowdown


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't know there was any crappie in the escambia river. They must be way up the river.I usually go up to montgomery or autaugaville & put in on the Alabama river. Appreciate the info guessI will give it a try now that I know.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

There's Crappie on Perdido River if you no where to find them.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Very true Midnight...I will be trying Perdido as well...soon I hope.


----------

